# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  ΑΓΧΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ

## Delmember2052020

Γεια σας.Ειμαι καινουρια στο forum αυτο. Διαγνωστικα με ΓΑΔ παιρνω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχω λιγο καταθλιψη,λιγο κοινωνικο αγχος. Το προβλημα μου ειναι στη δουλεια οταν μου λενε τι να κανω τα κανω ολα λαθος. Απο το αγχος κολλαω ιδρωνω τα χανω δηλαδη και νιωθω τελειως αχρηστη με αποτελεσμα να με παιρνει απο κατω.Οταν μου ζητανε κατι να τους κανω τρομαζω μηπως δεν τα καταφερω παλι.Σας γραφω γιατι πιστευω οτι μονο εσεις μπορειτε να με καταλαβετε.Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γεια σας.Ειμαι καινουρια στο forum αυτο. Διαγνωστικα με ΓΑΔ παιρνω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχω λιγο καταθλιψη,λιγο κοινωνικο αγχος. Το προβλημα μου ειναι στη δουλεια οταν μου λενε τι να κανω τα κανω ολα λαθος. Απο το αγχος κολλαω ιδρωνω τα χανω δηλαδη και νιωθω τελειως αχρηστη με αποτελεσμα να με παιρνει απο κατω.Οταν μου ζητανε κατι να τους κανω τρομαζω μηπως δεν τα καταφερω παλι.Σας γραφω γιατι πιστευω οτι μονο εσεις μπορειτε να με καταλαβετε.Σας ευχαριστω.


Καταρχήν καλησπέρα. Πόσο καιρό δουλεύεις σε αυτή τη δουλειά? Γιατί αν εισαι καινούργια στο χώρο λογικο να μην τα ξέρεις και να αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## Sonia

Θα εστιάζεις την σκέψη σου σε αυτά που κάνεις σωστά, όχι σε αυτά που κάνεις λάθος. Θα εκπαιδεύσεις το μυαλό σου να βλέπει τα θετικά σου στοιχεία ώστε σταδιακά να αυξηθεί η αυτοπεποίθησή σου και να μειωθεί το άγχος σου. Κι όσο πιο πολύ καιρό μένεις στη δουλειά και μαθαίνεις και τη δουλειά και το περιβάλλον σου, τόσο θα αισθάνεσαι πιο άνετα.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Καλησπερα επρεπε ηδη να τα ξερω ειμαι 5μηνες αλλα με πιανει πανικος και τα χανω ειδικα οταν βιαζονται.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Καλησπερα επρεπε ηδη να τα ξερω ειμαι 5μηνες αλλα με πιανει πανικος και τα χανω ειδικα οταν βιαζονται.


Έλα βρε πέντε μήνες δεν είναι παρά πολυ.εγώ όταν είχα περάσει μια μικρή καταθλιψη στη δουλειά παρολο που ήμουν 9 χρονια δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Είχα πελαγωσει.λες και πήγαινα για πρώτη μέρα κάθε μέρα. Συνεχισε την αγωγη σου και σιγά σιγά θα νιώσεις καλύτερα και θα προσαρμοστεις και θα μάθεις πιο πολλά.

----------


## Sonia

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι παράλληλα με την αγωγή κάνεις και κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία. Αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει και στα εκτός δουλειάς. Κι όσο ξεπερνάς το άγχος κτλ εκτός δουλειάς και βελτιώνεται η ψυχολογία σου, τόσο θα πηγαίνουν καλύτερα τα πράγματα και μέσα στη δουλειά. Μαθημένος κι αλάθητος δεν γεννήθηκε κανείς.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενη επιασα δουλεια στο Δημαρχειο μου δινουν να τους βγαλω φωτοτυπιες και μπερδευω τα χαρτια απο το αγχος τα χανω οταν μου λενε γρηγορα. Οταν με εβαλαν σε υπολογιστη φοβομουν μην κανω λαθος κολλουσα φοβομουν να πατησω τα πληκτρα και την εκανα απο κει με ελαφρα πηδηματακια. Εχω παθει τωρα καταθλιψη και νιωθω ανικανη για οποιαδηποτε δουλεια.

----------


## Delmember2052020

sonia σε ευχαριστω που μου μιλας ναι κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα οι ψυχιατροι συνηθως ακουν δεν κανουν και πολυ διαλογο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> sonia σε ευχαριστω που μου μιλας ναι κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα οι ψυχιατροι συνηθως ακουν δεν κανουν και πολυ διαλογο.


Δεν είσαι ανικανη εργασίες. Είναι η καταθλιψη που τα λέει αυτά. Μια χαρά ικανή είσαι και σιγά σιγά θα προσαρμοστεις και θα φύγει το αγχος το υπερβολικο

----------


## Sonia

Παρακαλώ. Μην περιμένεις από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη σαρωτικές αλλαγές, βήμα βήμα πάνε αυτά τα πράγματα. Πόσο καιρό έχεις που διαγνώστηκες με ΓΑΔ και κάνεις θεραπεία;

Κακώς ταράζεσαι τόσο όταν σου λένε γρήγορα. Να σκέφτεσαι από μέσα σου ότι αν βιαστώ υπερβολικά και κάνω λάθος, πάλι δεν θα γίνει σωστά η δουλειά μου, οπότε καλύτερα να αργήσω λίγο και να την κάνω σωστά κι ας λένε τα δικά τους. Να εκλογικεύεις δηλαδή στο μυαλό σου τις καταστάσεις και να προσπαθείς να τα βλέπεις πιο θετικά και ψύχραιμα τα πράγματα.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σας κορίτσια.

----------


## mhxalis

Καλησπερα ηθελα να πω πως και γω εχω 1 χρονο στην δουλεια που ειμαι και στους 8 μηνες αρχισα να παιρνω μπρος αρα μην τα βλεπεις ετσι τα πραγματα και το καλυτερο ειναι εισαι ηρεμη στην δουλεια σου ευχαριστω  :Smile: 

Εστάλη από LG-M250 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmember2052020

Kαλημερα Μιχαλη οσο ηρεμη κι αν ειμαι οπου σε αυτο βοηθαει τα φαρμακα που παιρνω, οταν αγχωνονται οι γυρο σου και σε αναστατωνουν αναγκαστικα δεν μπορεις να λειτουργησεις . Μια υπαλληλος μου ζητησε και συγγνωμη αλλα τι να το κανω παλι εγω εφταιξα. Πολλες φορες σκεφτηκα στη δουλεια να τους πω οτι εχω προβλημα και οτι δεν ειμαι χαζη, αλλα και παλι δεν προκειται να με καταλαβουν.

----------


## giorgos35

> Γεια σας.Ειμαι καινουρια στο forum αυτο. Διαγνωστικα με ΓΑΔ παιρνω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχω λιγο καταθλιψη,λιγο κοινωνικο αγχος. Το προβλημα μου ειναι στη δουλεια οταν μου λενε τι να κανω τα κανω ολα λαθος. Απο το αγχος κολλαω ιδρωνω τα χανω δηλαδη και νιωθω τελειως αχρηστη με αποτελεσμα να με παιρνει απο κατω.Οταν μου ζητανε κατι να τους κανω τρομαζω μηπως δεν τα καταφερω παλι.Σας γραφω γιατι πιστευω οτι μονο εσεις μπορειτε να με καταλαβετε.Σας ευχαριστω.


Κάτι παρόμοιο άγχος με δουλειά βγάζω και εγώ...αγχονομε τόσο πολύ που το άγχος με κάνει να παραιτουμε από δουλειές..και μετά το μετανιώνω..
Αλλά αν μου αρέσει μια δουλειά δηλαδή κάνει θετικό κλικ στο μυαλό μου κάθομαι και χρόνια σε μια δουλειά..και μπορώ να δουλεύω απτό πρωί μεχρι το βράδυ..νομίζω απλώς ότι είμαι δύσκολος στης δουλειές.οχι από άποψη τεμπελιάς..απλά της διαλέγω της δουλειές.δεν με διαλέγουν...μήπως είσαι και εσύ κάπως έτσι???δηλαδή μήπως σε κάνουν να αγχονεσε??αν τύχη και μπεις σε μια δουλειά να δουλεύεις μόνη να μην έχεις κανέναν πάνω απτό κεφάλι σου..μήπως θα σταματήσει το άγχος???π.χ μου έτυχε μια δουλειά στη Γερμανία που δούλευα λάντζα...ειμουν όλη μέρα μόνος στη λάντζα και έπλενα απτό πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ πιάτα.
Κανείς δεν ερχόταν πάνω απτό κεφάλι μου να μου τα πριζει...μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ αυτή η δουλειά και ας ήταν απτό πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ..δεν έβγαλα άγχος..μου έκανε πολύ θετικό κλικ...
Όπως και παλιότερα σε μια αποθήκη που δούλευα...είχε τέτοιο σύστημα η αποθήκη που μας είχανε όλη μέρα να δουλεύουμε μόνοι μας..είχαμε προϊστάμενο αλλά δεν μας έπεισε καθόλου...ενώ σε άλλες δουλειές που με πεισανε ήτανε απάνω στο κεφάλι μου η δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου κάποια δουλειά καθόμουν δύο τρεις μέρες το πολύ μία εβδομάδα μετά την έκανα αρων αρων ..
Μήπως αν βρεις καμία δουλειά όπως λέω πάνω σου φύγει το άγχος...

----------


## Delmember2052020

Καλημερα Γιωργο.Σιγουρα αν δεν ειχα κανεναν στο κεφαλι μου θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα αλλα σε ποια δουλεια δεν εχεις αφεντικο? Ειναι πολυ θετικο που μπορεις να διαλεγεις εσυ τις δουλειες σου προστατευοντας ετσι τον εαυτο σου απο οποιαδηποτε ψυχολογικη πιεση που θα μπορουσε να σε ασκησει καποιος. Εμενα κυριως το προβλημα μου ειναι αν θα ανταπεξελθω σε μια δουλεια που θα με βαλουν να κανω.Οπως για παραδειγμα βρεθηκε μια δουλεια να παω σε ενα ξενοδοχειο ενω δεχτηκα να παω μετα σκεφτηκα, τι θα κανω εκει, θα κανω εκεινο, θα κανω το αλλο, αν δεν τα καταφερω και απο τις σκεψεις τις πολλες μου ηρθε μια αδυναμια στο σωμα ετοιμη να πεσω κατω στο τελος το ακυρωσα και ησυχασα.

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλημερα Γιωργο.Σιγουρα αν δεν ειχα κανεναν στο κεφαλι μου θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα αλλα σε ποια δουλεια δεν εχεις αφεντικο? Ειναι πολυ θετικο που μπορεις να διαλεγεις εσυ τις δουλειες σου προστατευοντας ετσι τον εαυτο σου απο οποιαδηποτε ψυχολογικη πιεση που θα μπορουσε να σε ασκησει καποιος. Εμενα κυριως το προβλημα μου ειναι αν θα ανταπεξελθω σε μια δουλεια που θα με βαλουν να κανω.Οπως για παραδειγμα βρεθηκε μια δουλεια να παω σε ενα ξενοδοχειο ενω δεχτηκα να παω μετα σκεφτηκα, τι θα κανω εκει, θα κανω εκεινο, θα κανω το αλλο, αν δεν τα καταφερω και απο τις σκεψεις τις πολλες μου ηρθε μια αδυναμια στο σωμα ετοιμη να πεσω κατω στο τελος το ακυρωσα και ησυχασα.


Το ίδιο περίπου πρόβλημα έχουμε...και εγώ όταν παραιτουμε και φεύγω ησηχαζω ....και εμένα πιο πολύ ο φόβος ανταπόκρισης είναι...είχα πιάσει πακέτας σε ένα σάντουιτζάδικο....και με έπιασε ένα τρομερό άγχος ότι δεν θα βρίσκω της διεύθυνσης..πάντα της εβρισκα....αλλά δεν κατάφερα να διώξω το άγχος μου..πάντα αυτό είχα στο μυαλό μου....δεν θα το βρω δεν θα το βρω..στο τέλος τράβηξα μια παραίτηση και μου έφυγε το άγχος και ησύχασα...μια αλλά δεν είναι λύση αυτή όμως να φεύγω από δουλειές λόγο άγχους...αλλά όπως είπα αν μου κάνει κλικ μια δουλειά μπορεί να δουλεύω απτό πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ χωρίς άγχος ..ναι μου αρέσει και να κάτσω χρόνια σε εκείνη τη δουλειά ..
Υπάρχουν δουλειές που το αφεντικό δεν κάθετες πάνω απτό κεφάλι σου...κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να πετύχεις τέτοια δουλειά..δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν εκεί που είσαι αν σε πήρανε μόνιμα...αλλά αν δεν σε πήρανε μόνιμα μετά τη λήξη της συμβάσεις σου ...μπορεί να πετύχεις τέτοιες δουλειές ...Τότες θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά...θα είναι εργασία και χαρά ...
Στο χέρι μας είναι να διαλέγουμε δουλειές και όχι να μας διαλέγουν...

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλημερα Γιωργο.Σιγουρα αν δεν ειχα κανεναν στο κεφαλι μου θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα αλλα σε ποια δουλεια δεν εχεις αφεντικο? Ειναι πολυ θετικο που μπορεις να διαλεγεις εσυ τις δουλειες σου προστατευοντας ετσι τον εαυτο σου απο οποιαδηποτε ψυχολογικη πιεση που θα μπορουσε να σε ασκησει καποιος. Εμενα κυριως το προβλημα μου ειναι αν θα ανταπεξελθω σε μια δουλεια που θα με βαλουν να κανω.Οπως για παραδειγμα βρεθηκε μια δουλεια να παω σε ενα ξενοδοχειο ενω δεχτηκα να παω μετα σκεφτηκα, τι θα κανω εκει, θα κανω εκεινο, θα κανω το αλλο, αν δεν τα καταφερω και απο τις σκεψεις τις πολλες μου ηρθε μια αδυναμια στο σωμα ετοιμη να πεσω κατω στο τελος το ακυρωσα και ησυχασα.


Κοίτα εγώ μπορεί να βγάζω και αυτό το νταλκα με της δουλειες και απο αντιδράση. επειδή δουλεύω και από 14 χρόνων και πλέον έχω σιχαθεί κάποια πράγματα..και υποσυνηδειτα Λέω όχι..και έτσι διαλέγω αντί να με διαλέγουν..με λίγα λόγια έχω βαρεθεί να κάνω τα χατίρια των αφεντικόν...ας κάνουν λιγο και αυτοι τα δικά μου τα χατίρια...ας μάθουν να εκτιμάνε και λίγο τους υπαλλήλους τους..άνθρωποι είναι και οι υπάλληλοι..όχι ζώα..
Δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά έκλεισες στο ξενοδοχείο...αλλά να σου πω μια γνώμη που ίσως βοηθήσει...θα σκεφτεσε τα θετικά μιας δουλειάς..πχ θα λες θα είμαι σε ξενοδοχείο και ας είναι σε παραθαλάσσιο μέρος ακόμα καλύτερα..της ελεύθερες μου ώρες θα κάνω διακοπές μπανάκι καφεδάκι...μπορεί να γνωρίσω συναδέρφους και άλλα κορίτσια να κάνουμε παρέα..θα δουλεύω θα βγάζω λεφτά θα κάνω της γνωριμίες μου...
Τη δουλειά αν δεν την δεις για διασκέδαση θα είναι αγκαριά..και την αγκαριά πόσο θα την αντέξουμε ο καθένας μας δηλαδή..(τα λέω σε εσένα για να τα ακούω και εγώ.)

----------


## Delmember2052020

Γεια σου Γιωργο. Καταρχην σε ευχαριστω που μου μιλας, εχεις δικαιο σε οσα λες, πρεπει να εκτιμαμε τον εαυτο μας αλλα εχω χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση,αυτοεκτιμησ  τα εβαλα με τον εαυτο μου που δεν πηγα σε κεινη την δουλεια τελος παντων τωρα επιασα δουλεια στον δημο για 8 μηνες.Με αρεσε αυτο που ειπες την δουλεια πρεπει να την βλεπουμε σαν διασκεδαση θα προσπαθησω να το εφαρμοσω σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## giorgos35

> Γεια σου Γιωργο. Καταρχην σε ευχαριστω που μου μιλας, εχεις δικαιο σε οσα λες, πρεπει να εκτιμαμε τον εαυτο μας αλλα εχω χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση,αυτοεκτιμησ  τα εβαλα με τον εαυτο μου που δεν πηγα σε κεινη την δουλεια τελος παντων τωρα επιασα δουλεια στον δημο για 8 μηνες.Με αρεσε αυτο που ειπες την δουλεια πρεπει να την βλεπουμε σαν διασκεδαση θα προσπαθησω να το εφαρμοσω σε ευχαριστω πολυ.


Παρακαλώ..προσωπικά παρακαλώ να μπω στο δήμο έστω και οχτώ μήνες.... παλιότερα είχα μπει με δίμηνη σύμβαση στη σκούπα...μου άρεσε πολύ σαν δουλειά(χερω πολύ ε και σε ποιον δεν αρέσει??)..

Αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις αυτοπεποιηθη θα βλέπεις τα θετικά στοιχεία πάνω σου.....έτσι θα ανεβάσεις αυτοπεποιηθηση..εντάξει δεν είπαμε να γίνεις και κάναν ψώνιο...θα βλέπεις και τα αρνητικά αλλά με την έννοια όσο μπορείς να τα διορθώνεις...στο κάτω κάτω ρε συ κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος..στης δουλειές όλοι κάνουμε λαθοι...λάθος δεν κάνει μόνο ο θεος....όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κάνουμε λαθοι...
Πχ..μπορείς να πεις στο εαυτό σου..κοίτα είσαι έξυπνη είσαι νέα..είσαι όμορφη..είσαι ικανή..άρα γιατί νοιωθεις άχρηστη η ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα???εδώ αλλοι άνθρωποι κάνουν εγχειρήσεις...άλλοι πηγενουν στο διάστημα...οι συνάδερφοι σου..μια χαρά δουλεύουν και μια χαρά τα έχουν βρει με τον εαυτό τους..και καλά κάνουν..εσύ τη κατοτερο έχεις δηλαδή???απτην ομιλία σου γενικοτερα ότι είσαι πανέξυπνη..άρα γιατί αδικης τον εαυτό σου???και κάποια λαθοι να κάνεις δεν τρέχει κάτι..όλοι κάνουμε λαθοι....και εγώ έχω κάνει πολλά λαθοι στη δουλειά..ε και τι να κάνουμε??αν προσλάβουν άλλον δεν θα κάνει λαθοι??θα κάνει..δεν υπάρχει λόγος να θάβεις τον εαυτό σου...
Μην μετανιώνεις κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό είναι...ίσως είναι το τυχερό σου ο δήμος...

----------


## giorgos35

> Γεια σου Γιωργο. Καταρχην σε ευχαριστω που μου μιλας, εχεις δικαιο σε οσα λες, πρεπει να εκτιμαμε τον εαυτο μας αλλα εχω χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση,αυτοεκτιμησ  τα εβαλα με τον εαυτο μου που δεν πηγα σε κεινη την δουλεια τελος παντων τωρα επιασα δουλεια στον δημο για 8 μηνες.Με αρεσε αυτο που ειπες την δουλεια πρεπει να την βλεπουμε σαν διασκεδαση θα προσπαθησω να το εφαρμοσω σε ευχαριστω πολυ.


Πόσο χρονών είσαι??είσαι παντρεμένοι ελεύθερη???
Φυσικά αν θέλεις απαντάς..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ελευθερη ειμαι αλλα για τα χρονια μη ρωτας γιατι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα με την ηλικια μου  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos35

> Ελευθερη ειμαι αλλα για τα χρονια μη ρωτας γιατι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα με την ηλικια μου


Και εσύ???εγώ φρικαρω όσο σκέφτομαι ότι έχω γίνει 38.τελικ δεν είμαι ο μόνος...και νόμιζα ότι αυτό με την ηλικία το είχαν μόνο οι γυναίκες....
Τα νέα σου???είσαι καλύτερα τώρα??? αγχώνεσαι ακόμα στην δουλειά???

----------


## Delmember2052020

Γεια σου Γιώργο τωρα δεν αγχωνομαι αλλα δεν κανω σχεδον τιποτα,το καλο ειναι οτι με συμπαθησαν :Smile:

----------

